# Obtaining*antidepressant*Lofepramine in Spain



## CroptopMartin

Obtaining*antidepressant**Lofepramine* in Spain. 

My partner has bought a business in Fuengirola in southern Spain and would like me to go live there too. However on a visit, I went into a Farmacia Pharmacy with my medication packet but after looking on her computer, she said that Lofepramine was not available in Spain. On the www I found it is also apparently called Gamanil; Feprapax; or Lomont. 

My UK Doctor will only prescribe a months worth, so how can I get more. Cannot buy them in UK cos a controlled Type of medicine called Tetracyclic antidepressants. Supposedly not physically addictive, tho of course may be mentally dependent on them now. 

Anyone help please cos I had problems in UK finding an antidepressant I was stable on and would rather not try to change as been on them for ten years.


----------



## 90199

For my drugs I went to the local health centre and the Doctor prescribed them for me. However I am a pensioner and now in the Spanish health care system.

You may have to be employed and pay into the system to avail yourself of these facilities.

Some of the drugs (for blood pressure) I was taking in England, the Doctor discontinued them and put me on what she thought would be better and she was right. The Spanish health care system is nothing but impressive,

Hope this might help,

Hepa


----------



## zilly

I agree with Hepa-you will need a prescription for this almost certainly- so you will either need a GP at the health centre-or pay for private medical insurance to cover you.
I


----------



## VFR

On your next trip here go into a private clinic for a consultation with an English speaking doctor & discuss your concerns. You can walk in off the street for this service just using your passport for ID.
They can then look up just what your normal medication is called here & may well suggest an alternative (as has been suggested) They can/will of course issue you with a prescription should you need one.
Cost in our area a few years back was about 50eu for a visit, but do not have a clue what it would be on the CDS.


----------



## Alcalaina

playamonte said:


> On your next trip here go into a private clinic for a consultation with an English speaking doctor & discuss your concerns. You can walk in off the street for this service just using your passport for ID.
> They can then look up just what your normal medication is called here & may well suggest an alternative (as has been suggested) They can/will of course issue you with a prescription should you need one.
> Cost in our area a few years back was about 50eu for a visit, but do not have a clue what it would be on the CDS.


Very sound advice. There are several private clinics - known as Centros Medicos - in Fuengirola; here is one where English is spoken.

Xanit International Hospital : Xanit Clinic in Fuengirola


----------



## jimenato

playamonte said:


> On your next trip here go into a private clinic for a consultation with an English speaking doctor & discuss your concerns. You can walk in off the street for this service just using your passport for ID.
> They can then look up just what your normal medication is called here & may well suggest an alternative (as has been suggested) They can/will of course issue you with a prescription should you need one.
> Cost in our area a few years back was about 50eu for a visit, but do not have a clue what it would be on the CDS.


About the same.


----------



## CroptopMartin

All very nice responses, however everyone is missing the point. This medication according several pharmacies isn't available in Spain. So either I have to fly back to UK every month to get another months supply (not very practical), or find a way to get it elsewhere, OR NOT MOVE to Spain....


----------



## gerrit

It is quite odd that a common medicine would not be available here. It may be from another producent and with another name. This is something you should check. It would surprise me if it were not available at all. If it's really like that, usually there is a medicine with almost identical components which can be prescribed.

I am on antidepressants too and I have been given one that had anothe production laboratory and other name but 90% identical components to the one I had before. For me it worked out very well. 

Have you checked which other medication has the functioning elements that your usual meds have? Probably if not existing here, there will be an alternative that hardly differs from what you have in the UK.


----------



## country boy

Gibraltar?


----------



## Alcalaina

CroptopMartin said:


> All very nice responses, however everyone is missing the point. This medication according several pharmacies isn't available in Spain. So either I have to fly back to UK every month to get another months supply (not very practical), or find a way to get it elsewhere, OR NOT MOVE to Spain....


Hi - I've found list of pharmaceuticals licensed in Spain and lofepramine is on the list, under the name DEFTAN. Full details here:

DEFTAN 70MG 30 TABLETAS LAQUEADAS. . MERCK FARMA Y QUIMICA S.A. - Nomenclator.org

So you should be able to get a prescription here without having to fly back and forth!


----------



## gerrit

And in urgent need, you can always get your UK based doctor to prescribe them and have your family sending them to you. I've used that trick a few times when being very new in a country and not having found a GP trustworthy yet. 

Note that here in Catalunya only psychiatrists prescribe antidepressants. Not GP's. I would assume this is the rule in other parts of Spain as well, although maybe not in all regions. In places with a large expat population you sometimes have psychiatrists that are multilingual, which is a big advantage. Here in Barcelona the mental health public services have one day a week in which the afternoon is reserved for expats with psychological issues. For me it worked out very well, and the antidepressants I take are incredibly cheap compared to what I paid in Belgium, Germany and the UK. Very likely other types of antidepressants will also come with a low price tag.


----------



## VFR

CroptopMartin said:


> All very nice responses, however everyone is missing the point. This medication according several pharmacies isn't available in Spain. So either I have to fly back to UK every month to get another months supply (not very practical), or find a way to get it elsewhere, OR NOT MOVE to Spain....


No we have not missed the point, you have not read what has been written (a common mistake on forums)


----------



## jojo

CroptopMartin said:


> All very nice responses, however everyone is missing the point. This medication according several pharmacies isn't available in Spain. So either I have to fly back to UK every month to get another months supply (not very practical), or find a way to get it elsewhere, OR NOT MOVE to Spain....



The name may not be available, but there will be either the same medication under a different name or a replica made by a different company with a different name. I'm sure tricyclic antiDs are available in Spain!!! Your GP in Spain will want to see you and make his own decision on what medication you should be taking - he may even find a better one for you????? 

If you live in spain you will no longer have access to your NHS doctor, so you mustnt fly back and renew your script. If your UK GP finds out thats what you're doing, he'll stop you!

Jo xxxx


----------



## sensationalfrog

codeferalgon might be what you need,easy available from chemist(spelling might be wrong),my wifes boss uses this and i have to pick her some up tomorrow google it i guess,im no chemist,if you need this sort of stuff tho,you should see someone to get you off it,very addictive,i suggest graham off of jeremy kyle
my wifes boss takes up to 12 of these a day,she is trying to cut down tho,mind i have had about 10 beers tnite so perhaps i need help too


----------



## youngagepensioner

I have to take some medication (not ADs), Iit is called Adartral in the UK. I asked my Spanish Dr if he could prescribe it in Spain, he sent me to the farmacia to ask the pharmacist what it was called in Spain. After a bit of ringing around the pharmacist came up with Requip. The Dr happily prescribed it as it is the same drug ropinirole but just called something different in both countries.

My husband has no trouble getting his ADs in Spain, they are called something different too.

I'm sure you will be able to get the medication.

Funnily enough, the one thing we can't get is my husband's Colpermin (slow-release antispasmodic peppermint oil tablets). Luckily these are available over the counter in the UK, so we just stock up.


----------



## xicoalc

As youngagedpensioner and thers have said, you shoudl get what you need, or an identicle spanish equivalent. My ex parter has a very rare drug which is to control an equally rare condition affecting his bodies cartlidge. His GP in Spain prescribed it but the pharmasist could not get it, we went to every pharmacist in the area until one told us they have finally withdrawn it in Spain because its main use (lepracy of all things ( not what my ex has thankfully)) is so rare.

Anyway, we had a word with the head pharmacist at the local hospital and she has aranged to have the drug shipped in from Germany. So, after a big or backwards and forwards with papers between the GP and hospital, every month there is a packet of drugs at the hospital ready and waiting. Hurahh for Germany & Hurahh for Villajoyoisa Hospital 

As I think Jo said in an earlier post, even if not readily available I am sure your spanish GP will issue something just as good if not better! Try to bring 3-6 months worth with you (tell your GP you spending 6 months in spain) and then you have plenty of time to sort it!


----------



## Alcalaina

Alcalaina said:


> Hi - I've found list of pharmaceuticals licensed in Spain and lofepramine is on the list, under the name DEFTAN. Full details here:
> 
> DEFTAN 70MG 30 TABLETAS LAQUEADAS. . MERCK FARMA Y QUIMICA S.A. - Nomenclator.org
> 
> So you should be able to get a prescription here without having to fly back and forth!


Has the original Poster disappeared? I spent ages looking this up and wondered if he/she ever actually saw it?!?


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Has the original Poster disappeared? I spent ages looking this up and wondered if he/she ever actually saw it?!?


I'm pretty sure he has seen it


----------



## CroptopMartin

Alcalaina said:


> Hi - I've found list of pharmaceuticals licensed in Spain and lofepramine is on the list, under the name DEFTAN. Full details here:
> 
> DEFTAN 70MG 30 TABLETAS LAQUEADAS. . MERCK FARMA Y QUIMICA S.A. - Nomenclator.org[/URL]
> 
> So you should be able to get a prescription here without having to fly back and forth!


Hi 
Back again in September 2011, thanks Alcalaina, sounds worth looking at. 
Still hoping to spend a few years around SW of Malaga, so information very useful. 
Thanks again
Martin


----------



## CroptopMartin

CroptopMartin said:


> Hi
> Back again in September 2011, thanks Alcalaina, sounds worth looking at.
> Still hoping to spend a few years around SW of Malaga, so information very useful.
> Thanks again
> Martin


Having checked now I'm back in Spain, Deftan isn't available any longer either. Have to get it sent from UK I think until I can wean myself off of it. It has too much of a tranquilliser effect on me. Been on it many years and really want to get off the bloody things, but it's hard work.


----------



## JoCatalunya

CroptopMartin said:


> Having checked now I'm back in Spain, Deftan isn't available any longer either. Have to get it sent from UK I think until I can wean myself off of it. It has too much of a tranquilliser effect on me. Been on it many years and really want to get off the bloody things, but it's hard work.


I do sympathise with you and wish you the very best in trying to get off these tablets. However, please don't try to go cold turkey, it is just too dangerous, not too mention very unpleasant.

Two years back my hubby was diagnosed as suffering from Severe Clinical Depression and PTSD and was prescribed by his UK doctor (he attended a private hospital there) drugs which we found were not available here in Spain. However, the ingredients were examined and our doctor here in Spain found an alternative, he now takes the Spanish equivalant. To all intents and purposes it is the same drug, just labelled differently and made by another company. 

From what I understand, your UK GP can prescribe up to 3 months worth of drugs but no more, perhaps if you told him you were going on an extended visit he might give you enough to last a couple of months and once here you could try find an alternative.


----------



## Guest

Times like this I wish I could post anonymously (!)

I was on AD for 18 months a few years ago (long story and not worth repeating) and found them initially useful, but rapidly grew to dislike some of the side affects. Whilst I was not on a huge dose (my choice upon chat with GP) I did find that if I missed a single day, I would be very trippy and quite unco-ordinated/clumsy as well as feeling quite "dumb".

After a year and under advisement from my, then, excellent GP, I bought a pill cutter and reduced my consumption to half. Was quite odd at first, but then I had only had 12 months of taking them. After about six further months, I started taking a half every three days (for 8 weeks) and then stopped. This was all co-ordinated with my GP and would not recommend that anyone messes with their meds without consulting their GP/Doctor first.

The main side affect when I stopped was a kind of strange lag in my brain/vision, which lasted , on and off for about a month. If you turned to look at something, the peripheral vision appeared to slow down a tad, before snapping back. 

Oddly, these symptons are quite similar to what I get at altitude, without proper acclimatisation. Quite disconcerting, but certainly better (for me that is) than being on the pills. I had also sworn off all booze during this period, so as not to compound things.

If you are serious about getting off them and ten years is quite a long time, then your priority is to talk to your GP and/or Analyst and put together a coherent plan of action. Might not be pleasant, but it is better than being on them.

Only my opinion based upon personal experience, but I hope it helps.

Best of luck


----------



## JoCatalunya

Yossa said:


> Times like this I wish I could post anonymously (!)
> 
> I was on AD for 18 months a few years ago (long story and not worth repeating) and found them initially useful, but rapidly grew to dislike some of the side affects. Whilst I was not on a huge dose (my choice upon chat with GP) I did find that if I missed a single day, I would be very trippy and quite unco-ordinated/clumsy as well as feeling quite "dumb".
> 
> After a year and under advisement from my, then, excellent GP, I bought a pill cutter and reduced my consumption to half. Was quite odd at first, but then I had only had 12 months of taking them. After about six further months, I started taking a half every three days (for 8 weeks) and then stopped. This was all co-ordinated with my GP and would not recommend that anyone messes with their meds without consulting their GP/Doctor first.
> 
> The main side affect when I stopped was a kind of strange lag in my brain/vision, which lasted , on and off for about a month. If you turned to look at something, the peripheral vision appeared to slow down a tad, before snapping back.
> 
> Oddly, these symptons are quite similar to what I get at altitude, without proper acclimatisation. Quite disconcerting, but certainly better (for me that is) than being on the pills. I had also sworn off all booze during this period, so as not to compound things.
> 
> If you are serious about getting off them and ten years is quite a long time, then your priority is to talk to your GP and/or Analyst and put together a coherent plan of action. Might not be pleasant, but it is better than being on them.
> 
> Only my opinion based upon personal experience, but I hope it helps.
> 
> Best of luck


You obviously did it the right way, my hubby knew a guy in hospital who suddenly decided one morning to stop taking all his meds and went cold turkey, he was screaming by 3pm and by 11pm he was in such a state the doctors had to sedate him. When my husband asked why they had let him do it that way, the doctors told him it was up to the patient if he wished to take the medication or not and if how he wanted to come off them. They could only advise and their advice was, do it slowly, under supervision and you should be okay. 

Here's hoping all goes well with croptop and his trying to get off his medication.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Yossa said:


> Times like this I wish I could post anonymously (!)
> 
> I was on AD for 18 months a few years ago (long story and not worth repeating) and found them initially useful, but rapidly grew to dislike some of the side affects. Whilst I was not on a huge dose (my choice upon chat with GP) I did find that if I missed a single day, I would be very trippy and quite unco-ordinated/clumsy as well as feeling quite "dumb".
> 
> After a year and under advisement from my, then, excellent GP, I bought a pill cutter and reduced my consumption to half. Was quite odd at first, but then I had only had 12 months of taking them. After about six further months, I started taking a half every three days (for 8 weeks) and then stopped. This was all co-ordinated with my GP and would not recommend that anyone messes with their meds without consulting their GP/Doctor first.
> 
> The main side affect when I stopped was a kind of strange lag in my brain/vision, which lasted , on and off for about a month. If you turned to look at something, the peripheral vision appeared to slow down a tad, before snapping back.
> 
> Oddly, these symptons are quite similar to what I get at altitude, without proper acclimatisation. Quite disconcerting, but certainly better (for me that is) than being on the pills. I had also sworn off all booze during this period, so as not to compound things.
> 
> If you are serious about getting off them and ten years is quite a long time, then your priority is to talk to your GP and/or Analyst and put together a coherent plan of action. Might not be pleasant, but it is better than being on them.
> 
> Only my opinion based upon personal experience, but I hope it helps.
> 
> Best of luck


It's pretty anonymous isn't it? I mean no one *knows* you, do they


----------



## Guest

yeah, but, er, yeah, er...

You´re always such a mischievous little imp aren´t thee?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Yossa said:


> yeah, but, er, yeah, er...
> 
> You´re always such a mischievous little imp aren´t thee?


Not sure what you mean, but it made me chuckle Yossa!

Anyway, I just meant thanks for writing about your own experience really.


----------



## jojo

Yossa said:


> yeah, but, er, yeah, er...
> 
> You´re always such a mischievous little imp aren´t thee?


Mischievous little imp???????????? Pesky Wesky ?????????? PMSL!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> PMSL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx


Hey!!

What's so funny?

Signed
P "the Imp" W


----------



## Guest

It was meant in the nicest of ways. I like your cheeky streak and humour. It´s a common phrase in Scotland, honest!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Yossa said:


> It was meant in the nicest of ways. I like your cheeky streak and humour. It´s a common phrase in Scotland, honest!


OK. Watch my avatar


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK. Watch my avatar


Can't change it. Beyond my imp brain capabilities, but here I am in all my glory...










Ohh, I DID do it!


----------



## CroptopMartin

JoCatalunya said:


> I do sympathise with you and wish you the very best in trying to get off these tablets. However, please don't try to go cold turkey, it is just too dangerous, not too mention very unpleasant.
> 
> Two years back my hubby was diagnosed as suffering from Severe Clinical Depression and PTSD and was prescribed by his UK doctor (he attended a private hospital there) drugs which we found were not available here in Spain. However, the ingredients were examined and our doctor here in Spain found an alternative, he now takes the Spanish equivalant. To all intents and purposes it is the same drug, just labelled differently and made by another company.
> 
> From what I understand, your UK GP can prescribe up to 3 months worth of drugs but no more, perhaps if you told him you were going on an extended visit he might give you enough to last a couple of months and once here you could try find an alternative.


Three months would be nice, two months is usually all my nasty GP will do, too worried about their own budgets. 

I wouldn't dare go cold turkey. I've been on Lofepramine for ten years. In summer 2010 my partner came to Costa Del Sol, intending for three months but had to go home after two. Although I still had a months supply of tablets when I got home, I requested a normal monthly repeat immediately and they gave it to me. 
Ah-Ha! I'm a month ahead (shelf life about 12months). Kept that rolling. 

Last summer here in Spain I reduced daily dosage by one eighth. No problem. About March in UK I tried another eighth but couldn't function, so went back to 7/8ths dose. This October here in Spain I have succeeded in reducing that next 1/8th. So now at 6/8th or 3/4 of prescribed dose. I am ok but can feel the mind struggling sometimes, however most of time I don't notice it. Going home to UK soon but intention to move out in Spring 2012 for an initial year and hope to get off them eventually. I REALLY think the sunshine helps. Maybe a Spanish GP will find something to help. 

However might get a friend in UK to get me a monthly prescription and send it out.


----------



## jojo

CroptopMartin said:


> However might get a friend in UK to get me a monthly prescription and send it out.


 Thats not the correct way to get hold of your medication and if the GP finds out that you're doing that, you and your friend could be in trouble. not to mention that the GP could risk his job!

Jo xxx


----------



## CroptopMartin

TO YOSSA

My GP said I should reduce by 1/4 of dose each month and that 1/8th reduction wouldn't make any difference. My experience is totally different. Just shows how un-knowledgeable my GP is. I think my method will work for me the best, assuming I can get the supplies. Before finding Lofepramine, my shrink had tried just about every SSRI there was, before choosing this much older drug. On SSRI's (Prozac, fluvoxamine, paroxetine, seroxat to name a few), I was frequently down, lethargic or suicidal. 
Lofepramine I am stable on but they make me so sleepy. 

In last eight months I have taken up exercise, lost weight and feel better for it, it all helps.


----------



## CroptopMartin

jojo said:


> Thats not the correct way to get hold of your medication and if the GP finds out that you're doing that, you and your friend could be in trouble. not to mention that the GP could risk his job!
> 
> Jo xxx


It may not be the correct way, but if I cannot get Lofepramine in Spain, then I do not see any alternative. I still have a pension paid into my UK bank account on which I have to pay UK income tax, I'll still have a house in UK, and my partner still has businesses in UK on which taxes are paid, so why shouldn't I get so ething from the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here it says that Deftan isn't available on social security anymore, at least that's what I understand by "baja", but you could get in touch with the pharmacuetical company to find out how to get it. I think it may be under investigation...
DEFTAN 70MG 30 TABLETAS LAQUEADAS. . MERCK FARMA Y QUIMICA S.A. - Nomenclator.org


----------



## CroptopMartin

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here it says that Deftan isn't available on social security anymore, at least that's what I understand by "baja", but you could get in touch with the pharmacuetical company to find out how to get it. I think it may be under investigation...
> DEFTAN 70MG 30 TABLETAS LAQUEADAS. . MERCK FARMA Y QUIMICA S.A. - Nomenclator.org


I have asked at four or five Farmacia's, they have all looked on their computers under it's various names, got out drug dictionaries that are the size of church bibles, eventually they shake their heads and say no. I suppose it don't help that I cannot yet speak Spanish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

CroptopMartin said:


> I have asked at four or five Farmacia's, they have all looked on their computers under it's various names, got out drug dictionaries that are the size of church bibles, eventually they shake their heads and say no. I suppose it don't help that I cannot yet speak Spanish.


Not the chemist's , the manufacturer.


----------



## Guest

CroptopMartin said:


> TO YOSSA
> 
> My GP said I should reduce by 1/4 of dose each month and that 1/8th reduction wouldn't make any difference. My experience is totally different. Just shows how un-knowledgeable my GP is. I think my method will work for me the best, assuming I can get the supplies. Before finding Lofepramine, my shrink had tried just about every SSRI there was, before choosing this much older drug. On SSRI's (Prozac, fluvoxamine, paroxetine, seroxat to name a few), I was frequently down, lethargic or suicidal.
> Lofepramine I am stable on but they make me so sleepy.
> 
> In last eight months I have taken up exercise, lost weight and feel better for it, it all helps.


Rather than get in a state trying to find the right SSRI for you in Spain, wouldn´t it be worth re-evaluting the whole shebang and looking at it from alternative positions. 

If, as it sounds, your are utterly dependant upon Lofreamine to make you feel "normal", then maybe your initial priority is to deal with that dependence, and associated effects, and delay "Spain" until such time as you´d feel more able to have another go. 

Moving to another country is stressful, regardless of how well you´ve planned in advance. There are going to be things that don´t got to plan and can cause you major hassle - this is *Spain*, after all. So, knowing upfront how problematic it could possibly be, why compound it with uncertainty over supply of a medication that is, apparently, critical to your wellbeing?

If the absence of this or other SSRI´s makes you lethargic/suicidal, then I would suggest that you really need to go and see someone other than a GP. 

GP´s are normally pretty good, but the clue is in the G - General. They deal with bruised knees, bruised relationships, bruised psyches and oodles inbetween. Perhaps it would be worth discussing with a Clinical Psychiatrist/Psychologist instead?

Personally, I wouldn´t take any advice, regardless of how well intentioned, from anyone on this site, least of all me. Whilst some of us have been/or are in similar positions, it doesn´t mean we are mental health experts and, ultimately all we are able to dispense is our opinions or recount personal experiences. Nothing more.

Go and see a specialist who is better positioned to assist you.

Sorry if that comes across as uncaring or cold, it is not my intention, just trying to be objective.

Y


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Yossa said:


> Rather than get in a state trying to find the right SSRI for you in Spain, wouldn´t it be worth re-evaluting the whole shebang and looking at it from alternative positions.
> 
> If, as it sounds, your are utterly dependant upon Lofreamine to make you feel "normal", then maybe your initial priority is to deal with that dependence, and associated effects, and delay "Spain" until such time as you´d feel more able to have another go.
> 
> Moving to another country is stressful, regardless of how well you´ve planned in advance. There are going to be things that don´t got to plan and can cause you major hassle - this is *Spain*, after all. So, knowing upfront how problematic it could possibly be, why compound it with uncertainty over supply of a medication that is, apparently, critical to your wellbeing?
> 
> If the absence of this or other SSRI´s makes you lethargic/suicidal, then I would suggest that you really need to go and see someone other than a GP.
> 
> GP´s are normally pretty good, but the clue is in the G - General. They deal with bruised knees, bruised relationships, bruised psyches and oodles inbetween. Perhaps it would be worth discussing with a Clinical Psychiatrist/Psychologist instead?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn´t take any advice, regardless of how well intentioned, from anyone on this site, least of all me. Whilst some of us have been/or are in similar positions, it doesn´t mean we are mental health experts and, ultimately all we are able to dispense is our opinions or recount personal experiences. Nothing more.
> 
> Go and see a specialist who is better positioned to assist you.
> 
> Sorry if that comes across as uncaring or cold, it is not my intention, just trying to be objective.
> 
> Y


What a well thought out response, Yossa.

Have a "like"!


----------



## Guest

Ty


----------



## CroptopMartin

Yossa said:


> Rather than get in a state trying to find the right SSRI for you in Spain, wouldn´t it be worth re-evaluting the whole shebang and looking at it from alternative positions.
> 
> If, as it sounds, your are utterly dependant upon Lofreamine to make you feel "normal", then maybe your initial priority is to deal with that dependence, and associated effects, and delay "Spain" until such time as you´d feel more able to have another go.
> Y


Nice idea to delay move to Spain, however that would be fine but it is my partner who leads this move, I am just along for the ride. Makes your suggestion a little impractical, AND DEPRESSING!


----------



## Madliz

We have private medical insurance, as we don't qualify/can't afford the state system, therefore have to buy all drugs rather than obtain them on prescription. When a family member was suffering from depression, after receiving a private prescription from the doctor, I just asked for repeats at the counter in any farmacia, 'Oojamaflip, 5mg' for example. This was the same for any of 5 or more antidepressants that were tried. I was never asked for a prescription and paid the cost in cash. If you find the drug you need, I'm sure you will find the same - only very few drugs are 'prescrition only' in practise, like Valium, Rohypnol and the like. Most pill packets SAY 'sin receta medica' but if you know what you need, just ask. It may cost you, of course, but if it's an old drug it will likely be cheaper than newer ones, plus it'll be cheaper than flying to the UK!


----------



## peter354

*medicine from uk*

hi 
have just picked up this thread from portugal, where i have same problem.the drug isnt available in portugal either

it should be possible to order repeat perscripion online from your doctor and get sent to local pharnacy

it does mean you will have to arrange for some one to collect from there, but gets over the problem of going back monthly.
you will find you will need to go back some time to sort out bills ,get decent food??? and the things you need .With a little planing, if i remenber your a pensioner like me 
the flight will not cost more than buying private , at least a simiular drug bought private in portugal costs 60 euro. you can buy on line. but check carefully as there are a lot of dodgy sites out there.
hope this helps


----------



## bob_bob

Also do research on brand names, the vast majority of medication used world wide is the same in all but name. A lot of patients have a notion that only 'their brand' works for them but thats extremely rare to be honest.

The last thing you need is to be waiting for the postman once a month.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Madliz said:


> We have private medical insurance, as we don't qualify/can't afford the state system, therefore have to buy all drugs rather than obtain them on prescription. When a family member was suffering from depression, after receiving a private prescription from the doctor, I just asked for repeats at the counter in any farmacia, 'Oojamaflip, 5mg' for example. This was the same for any of 5 or more antidepressants that were tried. I was never asked for a prescription and paid the cost in cash. If you find the drug you need, I'm sure you will find the same - only very few drugs are 'prescrition only' in practise, like Valium, Rohypnol and the like. Most pill packets SAY 'sin receta medica' but if you know what you need, just ask. It may cost you, of course, but if it's an old drug it will likely be cheaper than newer ones, plus it'll be cheaper than flying to the UK!


 I live in the same area as you, and tried to get a very mild antidepressant that could even be used with children OTC, and was told No Way - prescription only! That was last year.


----------



## Madliz

Having one in the family with depression, then another with cancer, I soon found out which of the local farmacias would shake their heads and tut-tut and which would simply retrieve packets from the drawer. I suggest you try in several places. The depression was treated with maybe a dozen different drugs over two years and the anti-depressants were always dispensed OTC; only the hallucinogenics needed a proper prescription. That, indeed, was extremely carefully vetted - they would check the doctor's registered number, the prescription was only valid for 15 days, etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Madliz said:


> Having one in the family with depression, then another with cancer, I soon found out which of the local farmacias would shake their heads and tut-tut and which would simply retrieve packets from the drawer. I suggest you try in several places. The depression was treated with maybe a dozen different drugs over two years and the anti-depressants were always dispensed OTC; only the hallucinogenics needed a proper prescription. That, indeed, was extremely carefully vetted - they would check the doctor's registered number, the prescription was only valid for 15 days, etc.


Thanks, I will try other chemist's, even though in principal I agree that they should be prescription only. I wonder if you could tell me, did you go to the chemists in Torre?


----------



## Madliz

Sent details in a PM.


----------



## baldilocks

Have checked Vademecum which is the Spanish bible on medications (same as the UK's BNF) and Lofepramine is not available in Spain nor in most European countries other than UK and Sweden. Also checked for its alternative names "Gamanil", "Tymelyt" and its generic form "Lomont", again, without success.

You might try "Zyvoxid" or "Deftan" which seem to be the same product but from different manufacturers.


----------

